# Visiting Florida...any breeders?



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Actually leaving in the am for about a week just wondering if there may be a breeder with some good fish that I may visit? Going to the treasure coast. Ok I'll be seeing the palms in just a few hours!! But of course takin
g all you guys with me!! Thanks. Lui


----------



## SilkySiren (Feb 21, 2012)

Ohhh man I know a super awesome breeder....but shes in Tampa FL! 
Here is one of her auctions on AquaBid ... AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1329970203 - HUGE DORSAL PLATINUM ORANGE HM MALE--GORGEOUS! - Ends: Wed Feb 22 2012 - 10:10:03 PM CDT
I've been to her place & it's betta madness!...but all super spoiled!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow very beautiful. I'm flying in in just a few hours into Orlando. I should have posted a little sooner about my trip. I'm just going to wing it. Lol


----------

